# Template for Wine Labels



## Mixer (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a template for wine labels that is a word doc, or I have the same thing in a pages file for mac users, if anyone is interested. It is a 4x3.33 Regular Wine Template that fits Avery 5164,5264,5524,5734,6464,8164,8464 labels.

If you would like to have it PM me your email or tell me how to upload it to the forum.

Also what do you do for your labels? What software, how do you make them, and what type of labels do you use, and where do you get them?

I know a lot of noob questions. Sorry


----------



## Waldo (Jun 2, 2010)

There are a myriad of programs out there for creating labels. I know Avery has their own and myself, I use a combination of Adobe and Print Shop


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 2, 2010)

I use a combination of Avery labels and the label template in MS Word. I also purchase labels from here.


----------



## Mixer (Jun 3, 2010)

ibglowin - Thanks for the link, man wine labels are expensive. The site you mentioned is .75 / label. This sitesite has labels for .50 / label, but still expensive. Well I have ordered some Avery labels and have my template and my inkjet printer, and since I am still just playing at being a hobbyist wine maker I think that will do.

Thanks again.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 3, 2010)

The cool feature on the link I posted is that you can make the label online and then download it as a PDF.

You know for "further review"

They recently raised their prices. They were $.50 and now they are up to $.75 but I like them so much that's all I use. He is fast and shipping is very reasonable. The labels are waterproof and they will peel off with no scraping when the bottle is empty.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 3, 2010)

I use the Avery template in word to print them but design them with Picture it 2000 and photoshop CS and use the pre gummed label paper from this site and cut them out myself.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdListSub.asp?GC_Category=Supplies&amp;SubCategory=Paper


----------



## corn field (Jun 4, 2010)

I purchised a color laser printer last year I get about 1,000 pages per cartrage and they are water proof. I use Print master and picture it.


----------



## RickC (Jun 4, 2010)

When using the Avery templates in Word has anyone figured out how to print to the edge of the labels? Evidently the print magin won't allow it or operator error hasn't figured it out yet. I do remember seeing someone else make this comment before.


----------



## Mixer (Jun 4, 2010)

Usually it is a combination of moving the margins in the word doc and setting your printer to print to the edge of the sheet.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 6, 2010)

Mixer, Avery is probably the most used and user friendly.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Mixer, I use Avery 8164 labels and also there software for all of my labels. It a very user friendly software.


----------

